# Hillbilly farm



## Mikeymutt (May 17, 2015)

whilst out driving to look at some disused churches I happened to see out the corner of my eye an old tractor.and what looked like an old shed.i was not going to stop but curiosity got the better of me and I turned around.i saw an old track and thought that looks promising.and as I walked down it I found an old farmhouse.then on the other side of the path I found a large wooded area littered with old cars,tractors and other farm implements..there was so much stuff there I did not even end up going anywhere else.


----------



## just looking (May 17, 2015)

Nice find and great pics thanks


----------



## jakee (May 18, 2015)

Oooooh, thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (May 18, 2015)

I can see why you didn't go anywhere else!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 18, 2015)

krela said:


> I can see why
> 
> I need to go back.time was getting away.and there was too much too see.they say the chance ones are often the best and I am glad I turned back


----------



## UrbanX (May 18, 2015)

Wow, what a lovely set of photos! Love the red truck, and the 'Ford' photo. 
Top stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (May 18, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I need to go back.time was getting away.and there was too much too see.they say the chance ones are often the best and I am glad I turned back



I'm looking forward to part two then.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2015)

Some great classics lurking in the undergrowth,cracking find here.


----------



## oldscrote (May 18, 2015)

Love this,the stripped down Reliant especially.Wonder what use they had for a vertical boiler.


----------



## norfolkexplorer (May 18, 2015)

Nicely captured budy


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 18, 2015)

These are amazing! I used to visit this farmhouse quite often but it's sad to see that it's been vandalised since my last visit.


----------



## HypoBoy (May 18, 2015)

Judging by the wheels and the girder fork front end, the Reliant's a very early van. Probably getting quite a rarity these days!


----------



## smiler (May 18, 2015)

I liked that Micky, when are you going back? Lovely, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (May 18, 2015)

An excellent report, gets better with every photo.


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 19, 2015)

Amazing find.


----------

